# بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

هااااااااااااااااااي ازيكم يا بنوتات و يا شباب​ 
مفاجأة مفاجأة مفاجأة​ 
صممت فلاش اول فلاش اعملة في حياااااااااااااااتي​ 
هو مش الـ WooooooW يعني بس اهو بالنسبة لاول مرة يبقى حلو ​ 
اسيبكم بقى تحملوا الفلاشة و تتفرجوا عليها و مستنية ردودكم و تعليقاتكم

الفلاش لترنيمة سود يا يسوع في حياتي​ 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=c49b0665b2bb7c97b59899992c529e0e​ 
ماتنسوووووووووش تدوسوا على القلب البينك اللي بينبض 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
يالا باي باي​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

جارى التحميل يا فراشة 

واكيد يعنى الفلاش هيكون جميل 

وهقلك راى لما اشوفة 

بس الحق حق ماشى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

ميرسي يا فادي على الرد المشجع

و منتظرة تعليقك و عايزة اسمع السلبيات و الايجابيات علشان اصمم افضل منة في المرة الجاية​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
 على فكرة جميلة جداً وصوتها حلو قووووووووووى بس انا فتحتها عن طريق صفحة الانترنت علشان معنديش برنامج تشغيل الفلاش  والتصميم رائع يافراشة بس بضغط على الموقع مش شغال ممكن يكون عيب من عندى


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

من عنيا يا فراشة

بس احمل برنامج فتح ملفات فلاش الاول احسن طلع مش عندى


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

شكرا ليك اخى مسيحى بجد على الطريقة 

دا انا كنت قاعد بدور على برنامج علشان افتحة

بس بجد يا فراشة روعة جميلة جدا جدا جدا

ما تحرميناش كدة بقى من حاجات تانية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

ميرسي ليكوا يا فادي انت و بيشوي​ 
على ردكم الرااااااااااااائع​ 
نورتوا الموضوع و الفلاش اللي بعدة قريب جدا هانزلة بتطويرات هاتعجبكم كتير​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

 حلو كتيرررررررررررر  ربنا يباركك
انتي ستعملتي برنامج سويش؟! والا برنامج ايه


----------



## مسيحي بجد (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

على فكرة يافراشة الفلاش دة يشتغل على موبيلات السونى اريكسون جميل جداُ


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*



ارووجة قال:


> حلو كتيرررررررررررر ربنا يباركك
> انتي ستعملتي برنامج سويش؟! والا برنامج ايه


 
اة برنامج السويتش ماكس

عندي مواقع تعليم و عندي البرنامج لو عايزاهم قوليلي حبيبتي

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا فنانتنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*



مسيحي بجد قال:


> على فكرة يافراشة الفلاش دة يشتغل على موبيلات السونى اريكسون جميل جداُ


 
لا كدا 100 على 100 

بس ها لو بعتهم بالنصصصصصصصصصصص​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اة برنامج السويتش ماكس
> 
> عندي مواقع تعليم و عندي البرنامج لو عايزاهم قوليلي حبيبتي
> 
> ...



اها حلو كتير...دنتي الفنانة ياقمررررر
انا كان عندي البرنامج بس نحذف...ابعتيلي اللينك لو موجود
ومنتظرررررين تصميمك اللي جاي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

http://www.swishiat.com/program/SetupSwishmax.zip


بصي انا نزلتة من الموقع دا بس بيقول ان الموقع مقفول

جربي من عندك كدا


----------



## emy (25 أغسطس 2008)

*جارى التحميل يا قمر *
*واكيد طبعا حلو *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا احلى ايمي​


----------



## RAMZEEE (25 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت تحطيلي برنامج سوتش مع مواقع تعليم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

RAMZEEE قال:


> يا ريت تحطيلي برنامج سوتش مع مواقع تعليم


 
*البرنامج :* 

SWiSHmax v2005.08.1













حجمه »»» 9.34 MB





رابط تحميل البرنامج



http://www.swishzone.com:8080/SetupSwishmax.exe


بالنسبة للكراك:




كل ماعليك هو تنزيل الملف من الرابط التالي
​

 
http://www.missmrmr.com/abcd/swishmax.zip


وفك ضغط الملف الى مجلد البرنامج والذي سيكون هكذا




اذا كان البرنامج موجود على الدرايف C فك الضغط الى

C:\Program Files\SWiSHmax

ووافق على الاستبدال
واذا كان البرنامج موجود على الدرايف D فك الضغط الى
D:\Program Files\SWiSHmax
ووافق على الاستبدال

...............................


الدروس على مواقع كتيرة

بس ممكن المواقع دي تكون مخالفة في وضعها هنا 

فتدخل على الجوجل و تكتب دروس السويتش ماكس

و هتلاقي كتييييييييييييييير  كتيييييييييييييييييير

موفق اخي المبارك​


----------



## dodi lover (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: بسرعة الحقوا أول تصميم فلاشي أصممة*

*يا فراااااااااااااشة كل دة 

وعلى أدك

امال بقة لو مش على ادك

لا حقيقى نمسك الخشب 
جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا................

ربنا يبارك فيكى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يخليكي يا دودي حبيبتي

شجعتيني كتييييييييييييير بأمانة

تورتي الموضوع​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى يا حبيبتى
جارى التحميل
حلو يا بت الفرح الى انتى عملاه ده:smil12:*


----------



## totty (26 أغسطس 2008)

*بسم الصليب عليكى يا فراشتنا

تجنن بجد سلم ايادى يا قمر

مستنين اكترررررررررر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*جميله قوووي يا فراشه



مرسي ليكي​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى*
> *جارى التحميل*
> *حلو يا بت الفرح الى انتى عملاه ده:smil12:*


 
شفتي بقى أي خودمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





اصلك ماشفتيش انا تعبت فية اد اية :heat:

نورتي الموضوع يا جميل :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

totty قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكى يا فراشتنا*
> 
> 
> *تجنن بجد سلم ايادى يا قمر*
> ...




 الله يسلمك ميرسي حبيبتي على التشجيع

نورتي الموضوع يا قمر :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *جميله قوووي يا فراشه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسي كتير ليك يا مايكل

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Scofield (26 أغسطس 2008)

*فيرس:t30:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

Scofield قال:


> *فيرس:t30:*


 
ريمو هغتالك :smil8:​


----------



## Scofield (26 أغسطس 2008)

*انتى جيا تموتينا ولا ايه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

اة هموتك عندك اعتراض ولا حاجة :nunu0000:​


----------



## RAMZEEE (26 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك اختي بالمسيح
بس لي سؤال بسيط
هل اقدر احول صيغه لـ امتداد gif ??


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

معلش مافهمتش قصدك 

تقصد تحول الفلاشة لصيغة الـ gif  ؟​


----------



## باسووم (30 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أغسطس 2008)

باسووم قال:


>


 
هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة 

ميرسي يا باسوووم


----------



## vemy (25 سبتمبر 2008)

هقولك رائى لما يحمل بس اكيد حلو زى الناس اللى عاملاه........بس انتى ازاى بتعمليه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

vemy قال:


> هقولك رائى لما يحمل بس اكيد حلو زى الناس اللى عاملاه........بس انتى ازاى بتعمليه


 ميرسي يا سكر على الرد يالا منتظرة رأيك

دروس الفلاش مالية الانترنت​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

قبل  ماافتحة اكيد هيكون جميل علشان من اجمل فراشة    يلا  انا بشجعك علشان تقولى الامير الحزين مش حارمك من حاجة


----------



## ryry2008 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

روعه ميرسى ليكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> قبل ماافتحة اكيد هيكون جميل علشان من اجمل فراشة يلا انا بشجعك علشان تقولى الامير الحزين مش حارمك من حاجة


 
هو بعد الكلام الجميل المشجع دا هاعوز حاجة تاني 

ميرسي بجد كلك زوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ryry2008 قال:


> روعه ميرسى ليكى


 ميرسي يا ري ري حبيبتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

